# anyone watch de la hoya vs pacquiao?



## jarrod (Dec 7, 2008)

what a fight.  i knew DLH could be beaten, but pac man gave him a clinic.  absolute beat down.  there's a lesson to be learned here: dropping a weight class is not always a good idea.

jf


----------



## crushing (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, I saw it.  Pacquiao looked relaxed coming in and DLH looked tense.  Pac was just way to quick for DLH.  I agree, it was an absolute clinic.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 8, 2008)

i think that tension burned out DLH pretty quick.  i noticed he got flat-footed in the 5th or so, which is unusual for him.  i also wonder if he was over-trained since he was unable to put his weight back on.  

great fight by pac man, those straight lefts were lightning.

jf


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 8, 2008)

I was routing for Pacquiao, but I wasn't really sure he'd be able to add that much weight & fight up to his normal brillance. I thought DLH's reach might be an issue, also. I'm sorry for doubting Pacquiao. He showed up as a hungry pitbull & DLH never really showed up.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 8, 2009)

*Delahoya isn't in his 20's anymore. And you never can tell when a boxer will be done. Some of them, very few I may add can be mainstays for a long period of time.*

*Pacquaio showed up, and Delahoya was done. Before the fight even began, it was probably Delahoya's last fight ever.*


----------



## Bangis (Apr 1, 2009)

it was pac mans last fight though.  sad.  Pinoy Pride!  ahhaha.  peace


----------



## jarrod (Apr 1, 2009)

what do you mean?  he's fighting hatton may 2nd.

jf


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its time DLH hung up the gloves.


----------



## Nagel (Apr 18, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> I think its time DLH hung up the gloves.



Well it's official, Delahoya's fighting days are over. The next time that we'll see him in the ring he'll be wearing a suit, promoting his stable of fighters.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 18, 2009)

Nagel said:


> Well it's official, Delahoya's fighting days are over. The next time that we'll see him in the ring he'll be wearing a suit, promoting his stable of fighters.


 
Good for him. I meant no offense toward DLH, but you can only be on top for so long. Its better to bow out gracefully than it is to carry on past your time.


----------



## Nagel (Apr 18, 2009)

I couldn't agree with yout more. I think Delahoya's last fight showed us that. His hand speed wasn't bad, but he didn't look like he had the legs that belonged on the body of the fighter. Therefore he had trouble keeping up with Pacquiao's movement, he couldn't even get a lock on him. While Pacquiao was flitting in and out like a shadow, Delahoya moved about in a languid manner as if he was moving an invisible wheelbarrow across the ring.

Pacquiao seemed like an acceptable risk at a time for Oscar. It was a winnable fight, or at least a personal test for Delahoya to find out if he could still keep fighting. By conventional wisdom, a good big man should beat a good little man, but perhaps a combination of age and inadequate training was able to turn that wisdom upside down.

It's a good thing that he's retired. Now he can still give us enjoyable fights through his future promotions.


----------

